# Where to sell a diamond?



## QED (5 Mar 2010)

I have a loose diamond to sell (not part of ring, chain etc.). I have all the necessary certificates etc.

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could sell it. I might check with a local jeweller this weekend. I know I'll only get a % of retail price but I don't even know ehere to get an offer at the moment.

I checked on e-bay but there are no individuals selling diamonds, only online shops.

P.S. - I am in the mid-west.


----------



## mark123can (8 Apr 2010)

any cash cinverters will take it off u (theur rates are crao though )
same with most jewellers if u soeak to the mannager but akso  crappy rates


----------



## contact23 (18 Jan 2011)

Send it to the birmingham assay office get it assesed and certified the stick it on ebay donedeal , you will only get wholesale price so dont expect too much


----------

